# Another Puppy Cut!



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's official, Tori's blowing coat! After several marathon grooming sessions, I decided it wasn't fair to either of us to continue the agony. So, today she went to the groomer and here's the results :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is still adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow. Are you sure you came back with Tori? Ha ha. It's amazing how different these guys look in a cut. She looks very cute and very happy to be without the brushing struggle. I think, and let me emphasis "think" Posh is just about done with her first blowing coat episode...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, she looks so adorable. Love her expression. What a cutie pie! She has such a soft and silky coat. I do hope that after her coat blowing the texture of the coat remains soft and silky.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that's a groomer. Great puppy cut. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tori looks so beautiful and much cooler!!! I agree with geri. Keep that groomer!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tori looks adorable, just like a puppy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

She looks great!!! I bet she feels cooler too!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She looks sooo cool!!! I hope I will be able to manage Betzie's coat better than Jillee's. We do like the look of the full coat but the maintence is much easier. Wash and go!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Think I will drive to so cal for that groomer!!! Adorable!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She looks great! I only hope we can find a groomer that good when it's Guapo's turn


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

She looks like Beamer in black! Cute.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Just did the same thing to Aretha. Thanks for reminding me to put new batteries in the camera. LOL!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, Leslie, Tori looks great. I am in San Diego after next week with Moxie and I haven't found a good groomer out there yet. Can you recommend? 
I would like to see the before shot.


----------



## Harvey's Mom (Apr 30, 2008)

I think Tori looks adorable! Harvey and I went the rounds when he was blowing his coat and we came to the conclusion that we would both be happier with a puppy cut. It has worked out well! The long coats are so beautiful, but you can't resist the faces when they have a good puppy cut!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tori looks fabulous - so cool and comfortable and you'll both love the ease of grooming.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

good job, cute, cute, cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She looks great! Now you can really see her face.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks adorable! What is "blowing coat"? Haven't yet heard of that....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That last pic seems to say it all....."Gee, thanks Mom"!! Cutie!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> She looks adorable! What is "blowing coat"? Haven't yet heard of that....


Ah - that is the joyful stage of maturing when the puppy coat is being replaced by the growing in of the adult coat. And it seems that every single strand of hair forms mats in about 20 minutes after grooming and brushing. It happens at different times, but around one year old. You'll see lots of folks with trimmed down havs because the mats just get beyond manageable.

Tori looks adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
I already told you I thought she looked cute but I was just thinking- now is the perfect time to add another puppy so you dont have to groom out matted puppy drool all the time


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, she looks so cute and sweet and soft. You can see her eyes and expressive eyes they are. She's adorable.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. Yes, I do love her groomer. Tori is not the only Hav she grooms. At least one of the others is in full coat and she was trying her best to have me keep Tori in full coat. But, after I explained that Tori nor I were thrilled w/the l-o-n-g, sometimes painful, grooming sessions we've been having lately, she understood, and agreed to give me the cutest puppy cut she could. I think she succeeded. I love the way Tori looks. So, I'm hoping this will be the only time a cut like this will be necessary. 

I do have to say her coat feels just like velvet. And I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit happy about the reduced grooming in our future!

Amanda~ I agree, a puppy now would be just about right


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leslie.. very cute... kinda looks like a black Beamer.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie, we understand completely. I remember wanting to toss Lulu across the yard when she was blowing coat. She and I argued daily! Tori looks adorable!! Are you bringing her on the 19th?
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Leslie, Tori is a cutie pie in her new 'do'!! Love it! That last photo of her is just too sweet. 

Pls. include these pics in the 'puppy cut' thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&page=15 if you haven't already, o.k.? thanks!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Tori looks great in her new do!!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Leslie, she looks great. I should be back in LA when Toby's 9 months (assuming he'll be blowing then). I would love the name of that groomer!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

siggie said:


> Leslie, she looks great. I should be back in LA when Toby's 9 months (assuming he'll be blowing then). I would love the name of that groomer!


Thanks. She is an awesome groomer, I'll be glad to give you her name


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

She's adorable, Leslie!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tori is adorable, Leslie. She looks so soft!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tori is adorable and she looks great in her puppy cut. Your groomer did a terrific job.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Amanda~ I agree, a puppy now would be just about right


:dance:Is this a hint? :ear:

Tori looks so adorable in her new cut Leslie. I also love the look on her face in the last photo, you can see the look of love in her eyes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a nice job. Tori looks great.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann - you are so bad. We always read between the lines here don't we? LOL


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Tori looks fabulous in her velvety soft puppy cut!! Now you two can enjoy your pain free grooming sessions together!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> :dance:Is this a hint? :ear:


Now THAT'S what I was thinking! :dance:

She really does look cute! Your groomer did a really bang-up job!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! Great haircut!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Leeann - you are so bad. We always read between the lines here don't we? LOL


Great minds think alike!!!!! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> *:dance:Is this a hint? :ear:*
> 
> Tori looks so adorable in her new cut Leslie. I also love the look on her face in the last photo, you can see the look of love in her eyes.


Not a particular hint, Leeann. But, don't worry, though, I've promised you guys will be the 1st to know when Tori will be getting her little brother :baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been gone for a while, but just saw this thread. I think she looks adorable. I happen to love these guys in short cuts!!!! I also love the way she tilts her head!! What a cutie!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww she looks so cute!!  Those eyes!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a cutie! And lucky you, Leslie, for having such a good groomer. When Cazzie goes in for a cut soon, I hope we do half as well! Hugs, Suzy


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awwhhh Tori! Leslie, she is so adorable and looks like velvet! I think she knows she's super cute too, as she looks very happy with herself! She would be really happy if she had a sibling to hang out with everyday!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's funny, besides looking different, she's even acting a little different since she got her new 'do. It seems like she's become a little bit "cockier" and has more energy. Last night she was so "full of herself" when she was playing w/DH. She was all over the place; grabbing toys from her basket to give him to throw so she could fetch; tossing them in the air; doing RLH before, during, and after fetching them; jumping up and running across the sofa; she was having such a great time just playing! I'm pretty sure, if nothing else, she's feeling more agile and maybe she feels like she's had a "load" lifted from her? ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's so cute. I can just picture her with all that energy. 
Sedona is due for a haircut but I suppose it would be silly to drive 300 miles for a grooming appointment.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Leslie:

And how would you know it will be a little "brother"???? :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> She's so cute. I can just picture her with all that energy.
> Sedona is due for a haircut but I suppose it would be silly to drive 300 miles for a grooming appointment.


Any sillier than driving 300 miles for a play date??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Leslie:
> 
> And how would you know it will be a little "brother"???? :whoo:


Catherine I am so glad I am not the only one reading into these little things.
Leslie I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Leslie:
> 
> And how would you know it will be a little "brother"???? :whoo:


Catherine~ We know it will be a brother because that's what Tori's requested  The thing we don't know is just when he'll arrive. Unfortunately, it's taking a long time for Shadow's breeder to have a little boy that meets our requirements. So, if my student load picks up (read more $ coming in, lol!) I'm planning to start connecting w/a few of our own wonderful breeders here to "put in an order" :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think she's adorable! We're going to keep Scooter in a puppy cut as it seems so much easier to manage and since he's a boy I like the look. Already people assume he's a girl just because he's so small and cute. (I think that's why they think he's a girl!)


----------

